# Shrek 3



## Dr@gon_Archer (Mar 23, 2007)

hey. wazzzzup. I am, as most of you know(including Kieren), the master of the TRANSFORMERS OFFICIAL THREAD!!!!!!!!! anyways, ii just want to know your opinion about the upcoming shrek 3 movie due out this summer. anyone who can find a trailer, it would be greatly appreciated ifu posted it onthis thread. BELIEVE IT!


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 23, 2007)

Elitejonin11293 said:


> hey. wazzzzup. I am, as most of you know*(including Kieren)*, the master of the TRANSFORMERS OFFICIAL THREAD!!!!!!!!! anyways, ii just want to know your opinion about the upcoming shrek 3 movie due out this summer. anyone who can find a trailer, it would be greatly appreciated ifu posted it onthis thread. BELIEVE IT!



lol +rep....and no to believe it....

IMO sequals usually are horrible and dont live up to their reputation....but the shrek series looks good and I hope for it to stay that way ^_^


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Mar 24, 2007)

Im so looking foward to this one! I love the Shrek movies ^^


----------



## Kumiko-chan (Mar 25, 2007)

I can't wait for the movie either! 

Here is the trailer I found for it...
I be da popeye and you be da mom?


----------



## Akuma (Mar 25, 2007)

Well first one was good the 2nd one was bad very low brow humor. I probably wont see the 3rd one anyways.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 25, 2007)

I'll probably watch it,doubt it'll be as good as the first 2.


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 25, 2007)

I'll probably see it on DVD in two or three years.


----------



## Lydiaaaa ~ (Mar 25, 2007)

I do love all of the movies so far, but I fear they might be pushing it with a third.


----------



## RugaRell (Mar 25, 2007)

im sure ill see it, dont know what to expect tho really


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 25, 2007)

I didn't even know a third movie was in the works ^^

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 25, 2007)

Lemonade said:


> I didn't even know a third movie was in the works ^^
> 
> Thanks for the heads up



They already have plans to make a fourth one, to me, the series died with the second one.


----------



## Dr@gon_Archer (Mar 25, 2007)

thanx 4 puttin the trailer on here, kamiko-chan. it was freakin hilarious. dig the new avatar, kieren. i sure hope that this one does better than the last one.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 25, 2007)

maybe if i have spare change


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 26, 2007)

IMO the Shrek series is an amazing series with sequals and since sequals 99.9% of the time SUCK..except for Back to the Future and a few others lol....this will still do good


----------



## martryn (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't know, I loved the second one.  I liked it much more than the first.  I think there's a pretty good chance I'll love the third one too.


----------



## Dr@gon_Archer (Apr 2, 2007)

does anyone like gravy on their toast or is it just me that im gettin pretty popular?


----------



## Psychic (Apr 2, 2007)

Elitejonin11293 said:


> does anyone like gravy on their toast or is it just me that im gettin pretty popular?



It's just you.

Anywayz...I thought the first was ok. I LOVED the second one to death! It is definitely one of the bests movie I've ever seen. I think kids should grow up to Shrek instead of stupid Disney Cinderella/Fairytales or Harry Potter novels. Can't wait to see the 3rd one! Hope it's not like the first!


----------



## X (Apr 3, 2007)

Hmm, let's hope this one is good, but i did feel that the second was better than the 1st one though. :/


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 3, 2007)

i love the random cameos and stuff they make fun of like in shrek 2 they did a starbucks thing =P


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Apr 3, 2007)

Eh.  I'm not too excited about this.  My little sister told me about it and I looked at her and went, "...What...?"

I mean, what's left for them to do, really?  The second one was pretty cute, but where can they go with a third?  They've pretty much wrapped up everything that needed wrapped up.

My sister will probably see it though.  It comes out on her birthday.  And she's friends with people who will insist that she see it.  So I'll ask her then.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 3, 2007)

and of course you will let us all know how it went


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Apr 3, 2007)

Kieren said:


> and of course you will let us all know how it went


Yep.


----------



## Homura (Apr 3, 2007)

Shrek 3 will be a must watch for me. Already watched the commercial for it and I already can't wait. I loved the first 2 so it gives me a more than enough reason to watch it. ^_^


----------



## Morwain (Apr 29, 2007)

I am really looking forward to this Shrek movies are so much fun to watch and it looks like it's going to be an especially funny one.


----------



## Bender (Apr 29, 2007)

Meh, I,ll probaly see it I kinda liked the second one.


----------



## Creator (Apr 30, 2007)

Doesnt look bad. Seems interesting especially pinochio (mind spelling), and donkey.


----------



## Seany (Apr 30, 2007)

2nd was the best, and hopefully this is just as good, if not better. I will be watching!


----------



## bubblewrap (Apr 30, 2007)

The first one was good the second one not so much i will just rent the third on.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 30, 2007)

Im expecting that movie a lot. The other ones were absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Dr@gon_Archer (Apr 30, 2007)

DAMN HASSELHOFFF (EKSCUZ MY FRENCH) YOUR SIG IS EFFED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. thnx 4 POSTING EVERYONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baby Raptor (May 1, 2007)

i wonder Shrek will have baby in third movie , since my niecie (5 year old )told me that  

it is true??


----------



## Bender (May 20, 2007)

*Shrek the third*

A short but sweet movie. 

Anybody see it? 

I loved it!


----------



## Vasp (May 20, 2007)

I saw it on Friday. Loved the movie, although it did have some downers. Mainly JT (aka, Author) was absolutely terrible. He wasn't funny when he tried to be, and he sucked at being emotional when he tried that too.

Being the third time around, they did reuse a couple Shrek jokes (some didn't work too well, while others worked wonderfully {see Puss'n'boots trying to be cute in Donkey's body}), but other then those 2 factors, the movie was pretty awesome. I loved when Gingie's life flashed before his eyes, that was brilliant.


----------



## Danse (May 20, 2007)

i havnt seen it yet, but been told its good from a few people
i will have to go sometime this week and watch it


----------



## Gene (May 20, 2007)

The movie was meh for me. Definitely my least favorite of the three. It was funny at times but there were a lot of misses. It wasn't worth the $8.50 imo.


----------



## Red Viking (May 21, 2007)

Eh, it was an ok movie.  It lacked the 'zazz' that made the first two fantastic, but it was still decent.


----------



## Roy (May 21, 2007)

Ive heard some bad reviews about the movie but ill still see it so I can give my opinion about it later on


----------



## Gaiash (May 22, 2007)

I wasn't aware it was out yet. Maybe its only in the US at the moment. I just hope no talent Justin didn't ruin the movie.


----------



## TaoSama (May 22, 2007)

The movie was lacking a bit from the first two movies , but it was cute still


----------



## Misa (May 23, 2007)

Lack a little story improving but it was funny and cute x3


----------



## Sylar (May 23, 2007)

Hilarious at times (Shrek talking 'street' and Artie trying to throw his school into prison) it was a really good movie.

It wasn't as good as the first two (but really it wasn't possible to be as good) but I still loved it.


----------



## Soul Vibe (May 23, 2007)

lmfao dragon donkey hybrid babies

wtf


----------



## Vasp (May 24, 2007)

Gaiash said:
			
		

> I just hope no talent Justin didn't ruin the movie.



Honestly, had JT not been in this movie, it probably would have been a lot better. For me, he brought down the overall good'ness of the movie, which the normal characters managed to keep at a high enough level for me to still enjoy a lot.

They didn't have to get rid of the Arthur character, just get someone with talent to play him


----------



## Rukie (May 25, 2007)

"Help, I'm being attacked by a monster who's trying to _relate_ to me!"

Best line ever.


----------



## Gaiash (May 26, 2007)

Vasp said:


> Honestly, had JT not been in this movie, it probably would have been a lot better. For me, he brought down the overall good'ness of the movie, which the normal characters managed to keep at a high enough level for me to still enjoy a lot.
> 
> They didn't have to get rid of the Arthur character, just get someone with talent to play him


Exactly, please tell me he doesn't sing in the movie. If he does I'm waiting for the DVD when I can skip it.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 26, 2007)

So the third is the weakest of the three?

I'll watch it when it comes to DVD.


----------



## wiplok (May 26, 2007)

i didnt watched it, i guess i'll just "get" it from teh internetz


----------



## ShinobiOneKenobi (May 26, 2007)

Frankely.. i was a little dissapointed.. This movie just didnt do it for me.. 1 and 2 made such a big impact that everyone going in there was expecting something which was just as funny .... and it didnt happen... it was more stupid happy humor.. humor that you had to be in a stupid happy mood.. or be easily amused.. or be young to really laugh at.. in my opinion


----------



## StarlightAshley (Nov 21, 2018)

So Shrek is being rebooted by the person who made the minions movies. I haven't seen them but Shrek is my dad's favorite movie. T.T Why reboot a series so new? Why Shrek? I love Shrek but why so soon this is so unnesecary.

Anyways onto the topic of this thread LOL! I liked the first movie I have lots of nostalgia for it. And the second movie I don't like quite as much but I still enjoyed, I know its some peoples favorite. And then the Last movie, some people love some people hated. But I wanna ask about the third movie, i've never EVER encountered someone who liked the third shrek movie. Does EVERYONE hate it?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 21, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> So Shrek is being rebooted by the person who made the minions movies. I haven't seen them but Shrek is my dad's favorite movie. T.T Why reboot a series so new? Why Shrek? I love Shrek but why so soon this is so unnesecary.
> 
> Anyways onto the topic of this thread LOL! I liked the first movie I have lots of nostalgia for it. And the second movie I don't like quite as much but I still enjoyed, I know its some peoples favorite. And then the Last movie, some people love some people hated. But I wanna ask about the third movie, i've never EVER encountered someone who liked the third shrek movie. Does EVERYONE hate it?


Because Illumination is a shill studio that is the best at selling minions merchandise, I know I dont understand why a reboot either.

I think that Shrek 3 and 4 where a mistake and the reason of the reboot. Shrek 3 was very very BAD. And no it's not because shrek 2 was amazing - some even say better than the 1st one - but because it was just made with the intention of milking the series without any idea of what story they wanted to tell. Shrek 3 is an embarrasment.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 23, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> I just hope no talent Justin didn't ruin the movie.


Wow, 2007 me really didn't like Justin Timberlake. I mean I'm still not fussed about his work but "no talent Justin" is a bit harsh.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 23, 2018)

A reboot?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 23, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> Anyways onto the topic of this thread LOL! I liked the first movie I have lots of nostalgia for it. And the second movie I don't like quite as much but I still enjoyed, I know its some peoples favorite. And then the Last movie, some people love some people hated. But I wanna ask about the third movie, i've never EVER encountered someone who liked the third shrek movie. Does EVERYONE hate it?


I wouldn't say I hated it but it is the weakest of the series. 4 had its problems too but provided a satisfying ending to the series, which is probably why the Illumination guy wants to do a reboot instead of just another sequel.


----------

